# HID idea.



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Basically, to get the best HID 'conversion' possible. I say do this:

Take these:








Put them in these:








Then put those in these:










No playing with harnesses or wiring like regular projectors/halos. Just plug and play. The headlight mounts like a regular projector/halo would, only you have to put the reflector in the housing.

Seth


All E-bay. Cost, around $600. Unlike a regular HID conversion this has BMW lenses that give the correct beam pattern, even that sharp cutoff line.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

... thats a possibility, but you have a chance of screweing up.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
But that applies to everything. And HID conversion kits are designed for those reflectors. In my opinion if you have projectors and an HID conversion, buying those reflectors is a *mandatory*option. There is less to screw up than in wiring regular halos/projectors. 
Think about it.

You unplug your bulb, plug in the ballast to thta plug. Direct fit. Plug in the DS2 bulb to the ballast. Direct fit. Plug in the bulb to the new reflector, direct fit. Then just pop out the old reflector from the projector and put in this new one. You can use an epoxy or rope glue to get a weathertight seal. As for aiming, use the OEM screws to adjust. 
This is a no-brainer install.
And it only costs $140 more than what is already spent on HID's and it isn't a knock off, its the real deal.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

gee.. that wat i was planning to do/make


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well.. ive compensated that in my head a few times.. and actually.. i was thinking of goin to a junkyard. and finding an old beat down ass BMW, and just like.. borrowing the headlights.. and taking the projectors out of there.. but, i need some used halo headlights or something.. i was goign to try to make it a 1 peice design.. hehe.. then for the high/brights.. i want to like.. keep it as is.. but put some bad ass bulbs in there.... i was also thinking of getting the DS2/BMW projectors, and putting them in my Stock Fog lamps.. for a stealthy, yet sexy appeal.. kinda like me


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's an even cheaper way:
In the above setup you need 4 lights. thats two pairs of HID which is almost a grand. Plus you need 4 of the reflectors. 
Make the HID part your high beam. That way you can do whatever with the low beam. 
By whatever I mean Hella Micro DE's (of course they come xenon HID too but this is the cheapo way). I just installed these and they are unbelieveable. They are small so fit inside the opening of a projector and wiring them is super easy and they are 55w halogen so sould give you no toruble with heat. Now, they have a crazy beam pattern that lights up everything in front of your car for say 150 feet. Now they are fogs so have no long range, but thats what you have the HID's for in the high beams. Plus they have that horizontaly flat razor sharp cutoff line at about 3 feet up (or wherever you aim it) so it makes a great light. Plus its only like $120 for a whole kit. And you could go even cheaper by just buying the housings and bulbs.

Seth


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

hey sethwas in the second pic u posted, where do you get those. (the ion bulb)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey seth.. the 2nd pic looks like u got lines on the iono projector bulbs.. does that effect n-e-thing or is it the same thing as the clear iono projector bulbs off the newer lexus's and bmw's ?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
If you are talking about the clear lenses in the second to top pic of the entire thread, look on e-bay for hella and HID. You will get the housings for Audi's and Beemers. Those are them. Just be suire to get the diameter of the housing.

Seth


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

eh i'm confused, you are saying to get a HID kit, get the reflector of a BMW and then stick those in halo projector housing and the cheapest way to do this is get the parts of ebay? I might do this if i decide to get HIDs. can't you install the projector housing off of the newer model ones too? If i can luck out and find these in the junkyard or on ebay i could create some hot ass projectors.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Or you could buy a pair of Sylvania Silverstar xenon bulbs that are damn near as bright and clear as HID's, infact its hard to tell the difference without popping the hood. And theyre only 40 bucks a pair.

Just out of curiousity though, do you need a special kind of lamp housing to use HID's with how hot they get? I mean if you plug HID's into a stock B1's assembly, would the hosuings melt or warp?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'm not as concerned wiht brightness as I am with the beam pattern. If you put real HID is another reflector the light won't be as well layed out as on a car with the properly designed reflectors. From what I understand the reflector design in the 'halo/oprojectors' isn't all that great.
And HID's run cooler than regular halogen.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Or you could buy a pair of Sylvania Silverstar xenon bulbs that are damn near as bright and clear as HID's, infact its hard to tell the difference without popping the hood. And theyre only 40 bucks a pair.*


or get some XD5s from globalpremier.com. I have them and they are alot closer to HID than silverstars.

Halogen----------------------3000K------Yellow tint
Cool Blue--------------------3800K
Silverstar-------------------4100K
PIAA Xtreme White------------4150K------White
PIAA Super plasma------------5000K
XD3--------------------------5000K
XD5--------------------------5100K
HID--------------------------5200K------Blue tint
-------------------------------to
-----------------------------8000K------Purple tint
tanning bed------------------9000K------Ultraviolet light
-------------------------------to
-----------------------------10000K


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Or you could buy a pair of Sylvania Silverstar xenon bulbs that are damn near as bright and clear as HID's, infact its hard to tell the difference without popping the hood. And theyre only 40 bucks a pair.
> *


you are wrong right there my friend.. you can tell the difference between HID and the silverstars.. real big difference.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Remember,
I'm not trying to get a HID 'look' I'm aiming towards what should be done wif you really want HID's. Or a really good light output. Changing a bulb does nothing for how the light is aimed.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was wondering, where does one get those BMW projectors.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

try a junkyard for a cheap way.. or EBAYmotors.


----------

